# Cobra motorhome



## Lee Pettersen (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm considering the purchase of a 1994 Monterey mh by Cobra. Any thoughts about this particular rig? How about the 460 engine? MPG to expect with this 28 ft. mh? Thanks. Lee


----------



## Travis1 (Dec 19, 2005)

Cobra motorhome

I have delt with a few of these cobras, the only problem is that the company who makes cobra seems to go out of buisness quite often. As for your 460, it will give you plenty of power shouldent have any problems there. Your gas mileage wont be as good as a new ford v-10, but you should get 6 to 8 mpg.


----------

